# Bolo Combi Tips.



## Forelle74 (12. März 2018)

Hallo,
Ich möchte demnächst mein Sortiment etwas erweitern. 

Geplant ist eine Bolo Rute in 6-7m.

Einsatzgebiet1:
Rand eines etwa 3ha großen Weihers.
Am Einlauf eines Baches zwischen Schilf und Seerosenfeldern.
Wassertiefe ca. 70cm-1,20m Gute Sicht.

Fische sind unter anderem Rotfedern/Schleien/Plötzen und kleine Karpfen zu erwarten.


Einsatzgebiet2:
Wehrbereich eines kleinen Flusses.
Tiefe 1-2m

Fische: Brachsen/Aitel/Nasen/ evtl. Forellen.

Ich hab mir schon mal eine rausgesucht die mir taugen würde:

*VAN DEN EYNDE ROBINSON TEAM BOLO SX" HMC48 Carbon Bologneserute.


6m,WG10-20g,142cm,290g

7m,WG10-20g,144cm,412g

Meint ihr die wäre was für mein Vorhaben?

Wenn ja,welche Rolle würdet ihr mir empfehlen. 

Passen auf diese Rutenhalter herkömmliche Rollen?.

Werfen müsste ich dort kaum,
Eher Absetzen mit Schwung.

Danke schon im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.








Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wobbler68 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Hallo

Ich kenne die von dir genannte Rute nicht,für den Preis eine Überlegung wert.
Eins kann ich jedoch beisteuern.
Die Angel so leicht wie möglich wählen.
Du hast sie ja einige Zeit in den Händen und da macht sich jedes Gramm bemerkbar.Grade bei der Länge und Wind kommt Freude auf.

Da würde ich die 6 m vorziehen und auf den 1 m verzichten.
Das wg ist vielleicht etwas zu hoch, 5-15 gr reichen da aus.
Kommt jedoch auf die Rute an,sie sollte nicht wie ein Lämmerschwanz wackeln.


----------



## MS aus G (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Kenne die Ruten auch nicht, aber sollten bestimmt gut funktionieren!

Kann Wobbler da auch zustimmen mit dem Gewicht, aber es kann sich ein Meter mehr, sehr positiv auswirken, gerade bei Strömung! Allerdings liegt das an dem Gewässer an dem Du angeln willst! 

Dein Einsatzgebiet 1 würde ich allerdings nochmal überdenken! Boloruten sind ja nun nicht das "stabilste"! Bei größeren Fischen sollen sich die Fische eigentlich müde laufen, da nicht wirklich viel Druck aufgebaut werden kann! In Flüssen meist kein Problem, da keine/wenig Hindernisse vorhanden. Aber schon direkt am Seerosenfeld/Schilf angeln? Geht bei Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Brassen je nach Größe wahrscheinlich gut, aber bei Schleien und Karpfen wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig, die sind schneller in den Seerosen als Du mit einer Bolo reagieren kannst!

Als Rolle eine 1000er Größe müsste passen! Schnur nach meiner Einschätzung 0,16-0,18er.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

https://youtu.be/4AWTo36Jnro auf Karpfen geht schon aber da ist die Wahl der Stelle natürlich maßgeblich. Gewicht bei der Bolo ist super wichtig, als Rolle habe ich normalerweise eine 1000er bis 2000er statio  mit ruckfreianlaufender Bremse, bei deinen erhofften Fängen wäre ich eher bei 0,18er Mono.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auf Karpfen geht schon (klick mich), aber da ist die Wahl der Stelle natürlich maßgeblich. Gewicht bei der Bolo ist super wichtig, als Rolle habe ich normalerweise eine 1000er bis 2000er statio  mit ruckfreianlaufender Bremse, bei deinen erhofften Fängen wäre ich eher bei 0,18er Mono.



Der (Klick mich) link geht leider nicht.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.
Wollte noch hinzufügen, falls Rutenvorschläge kommen , so unter 100 wäre mir recht.(nur Rute)

Der Weiher ist nicht so Arg zugewachsen.
Ich hab schon genug Platz zwischen den Seerosenfeldern  und dem Schilf.
Danach kommt hindernisfreies Wasser.

Hauptfisch sollte dort eigentlich die Schleie werden die dort in Größen zwischen 30-40 cm vorkommt.(selten Größere.)

Karpfen sind aber recht häufig und dort auch unumgänglich.
Hatte dort schon 5-6 hintereinander am Band.
Alle so um die 30-40 cm.

Größere sind in der Ecke kaum, wenn dann sieht man  sie kommen und kann den Köder noch wegziehen.

Ich wollte halt so unauffällig wie möglich dort Fischen.
Feines Zeug und wenig Platschen.

Das geht mit der Matchrute zwar auch kann aber am Ufer die Fische nicht so gut um den Bewuchs rumführen.
(die man Keschern muß).
Und mit der Bolo müsste ich dort nicht werfen, da kann ich die Montage sanft am Futterplatz ablegen.

Im Bachbereich kann ich dann Prima Keschern und landen.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Der (Klick mich) link geht leider nicht..



Behoben, war die Vorkriegsforensoftware


----------



## Forelle74 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Behoben, war die Vorkriegsforensoftware



Sorry, aber bei mir gehts immer noch nicht


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Der Link in Beitrag # 4 geht immer noch nicht? Gehst du über WAP ins Internet oder was?


----------



## Andal (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Was da gefragt ist, wäre eine Tele-FLOAT. Leicht, schlank und trotzdem richtig robust, WG bis anständige 40 gr.... wenn einer was weiß, ich hätte da auch ein offenes Ohr!


----------



## Forelle74 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Link in Beitrag # 4 geht immer noch nicht? Gehst du über WAP ins Internet oder was?



Habs jetzt auch gesehen |supergri
Geht, tolles Video.
Danke hierfür.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Andal schrieb:


> Was da gefragt ist, wäre eine Tele-FLOAT. Leicht, schlank und trotzdem richtig robust, WG bis anständige 40 gr.... wenn einer was weiß, ich hätte da auch ein offenes Ohr!



Wie lang wären solche Ruten?
Hab eine mit 3,60 die ist hierfür noch n bissal kurz.


----------



## Andal (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

5 m mindestens... besser 6 m. Hab aber eben  selber noch nix passendes gefunden. Darum ja auch die Anfrage!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Du meinst mit Tele-FLOAT jetzt etwas mehr wie normale Float gebaut, also viel schlanker gebaut und mit richtigem Korkgriff, nicht so eine Bolognese ala nackte Stipprute ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Fische sind unter anderem Rotfedern/Schleien/Plötzen und kleine Karpfen zu erwarten.
> *VAN DEN EYNDE ROBINSON TEAM BOLO SX" HMC48 Carbon Bologneserute.
> 6m,WG10-20g,142cm,290g
> 7m,WG10-20g,144cm,412g
> ...


Frag da doch mal an wie dick im Durchmesser die am Handteil ausfallen, also z.B. an der Stelle 60cm vom unteren Ende her.
Denn so ein ganz dünner eigentlich Puff-Forellen-Stengel ist in solcher Länge nicht so toll für den Karpfendrill. 
Das Symbolbild kann aber auch täuschen. 
1 Monat Widerrufsrecht ist jedenfalls sinnvoll bei einer Probebestellung, ist eben sehr günstig - zu günstig?


----------



## Andal (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Die Bauart wäre mir erst mal sehr egal. Wichtig ist das Plus an Kraft - ohne das die Rute zum Prügel gerät.


----------



## malecón (12. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Hallo,

ich fische eine ältere 7m-Bolo von Tubertini mit einem Eigengewicht von 390 Gramm. Die hat zwar ein Wurfgewicht vom max. 35 Gramm, dafür habe ich aber auch bei Schleie und Karpfen keine Angst; das hält sie aus: 
Eine 49-er Schleie und ein 55-er Spiegelkarpfen hat sie als Beifang beim Angeln auf Köderfische locker geschafft - und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Als Rolle habe ich eine 2000-er mit einer 20-er Monoschnur.

LG

Uli


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



malecón schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fische eine ältere 7m-Bolo von Tubertini mit einem Eigengewicht von 390 Gramm. Die hat zwar ein Wurfgewicht vom max. 35 Gramm, dafür habe ich aber auch bei Schleie und Karpfen keine Angst; das hält sie aus:
> Eine 49-er Schleie und ein 55-er Spiegelkarpfen hat sie als Beifang beim Angeln auf Köderfische locker geschafft - und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
> ...


Klingt nicht schlecht [emoji6].

Ich hab mir schon einige Ruten im I-Net angeschaut. 
Die meisten liegen weit über 100 Euro.

Ob die in meiner Preisliga dann so toll sind?

Vielleicht lieber nen Fuffi drauflegen und was besseres nehmen.

Wir haben hier nicht soviel Auswahl in den Läden. (Was Boloruten betrifft).
Wenn dann nur Tramarellaruten oder wie des heisst.

Tests und andere Forenberichte tendieren eher zu höherpreisigen.

Was meint ihr?



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Ich hab damals beim Gerlinger eine cormoran Tataros (oder so ) im Kehraus für 40 statt 140 geschossen (vermutlich UPV, hab über die Rute auch nix weiter gefunden im Netz, scheint ein Modell für den osteuropäischen Raum zu sein), die ist nix tolles und ziemlich schwer (was durch eine Centrepinrolle eher schlechter als besser wird), insofern würde ich mit meinem heutigen Wissensstand eher zu einer hochwertigeren Rute raten, im mittleren Preissegment dieser Ruten (also ab 150 Tacken)


----------



## wobbler68 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Tests und andere Forenberichte sind ja oft gut gemeint.
Jetzt ein großes *aber *:Es sind Einschätzungen von anderen.

*Grade wenn man unsicher ist sollte man die Angel selbst in die Hand nehmen,am besten mit der Rolle.*
So merkt man sehr schnell ob es einem zusagt oder nicht.
Also in einen Angelladen und ausprobieren oder im Net bestellen und bei nicht gefallen zurück schicken.|rolleyes

Und wenn man nicht nur bestimmte Marken(z.b.Shimano, Greys,Westin usw.) testet ,sondern auch andere wird man oft überrascht wie gut die sein können.
Und das für einen deutlich kleineren Preis.:q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



MS aus G schrieb:


> !
> 
> Dein Einsatzgebiet 1 würde ich allerdings nochmal überdenken! Boloruten sind ja nun nicht das "stabilste"! Bei größeren Fischen sollen sich die Fische eigentlich müde laufen, da nicht wirklich viel Druck aufgebaut werden kann! In Flüssen meist kein Problem, da keine/wenig Hindernisse vorhanden. Aber schon direkt am Seerosenfeld/Schilf angeln? Geht bei Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Brassen je nach Größe wahrscheinlich gut, aber bei Schleien und Karpfen wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig, die sind schneller in den Seerosen als Du mit einer Bolo reagieren kannst!



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen:
Ich hab an unseren satzkarpfenverseuchten Altwässern mit reichlich Teichrosen viel mit der Bolo gefischt.

Hatte sie, wie eine Stellfischrute, waagrecht über der Wasseroberfläche abgelegt und mit 0.5-1g Schwimmern unter Rutenspitze direkt an den Teichrosen geangelt.

So hab ich jede Menge kapitale Rotaugen und -federn, schöne Schleien und Giebel rausgekitzelt...
Und natürlich massenhaft der unvermeidlichen Satzer!#q
(Aber auch größere, bis max.15Pfd hab ich rausbekommen)

Die ließen sich mit der Bolo meistens hervorragend führen, wenn ich nicht zu viel Druck gemacht habe.
Der Trick ist dabei v.a. den Zug immer von der Seite auszuüben.
Das geht mit der langen Rute hervorragend.
So zieht man den Fisch leicht in eine Richtung und er schwimmt eigentlich immer brav mit...

Durch sofortiges "umlegen" der Rute auf die andere Seite lassen sich die Fische oft sogar fast auf der Stelle drillen.

Hab sie immer erst ein Stück vom Futterplatz weggeführt und dann etwas abseits ausgedrillt.
Die lange flexible Rute schluckt sehr viel Kraft und ermüdete die Fische erstaunlich schnell.


Muss aber natürlich zugeben, daß ich natürlich Abrisse nicht zu 100% vermeiden konnte.
Aber das mit leichtem Weissfischgerät leider nie ganz.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Haste schön beschrieben! #6

Das "umlegen" und verwirren der Fische hat mir immer am meisten Spaß gemacht.

Wichtig ist genau dabei dann noch, dass man zum penibelsten Tragkraftfetischist seiner selbstgebundenen dünnen Mono Vorfächer wird; ich habe jedes für solch Einsatz vorgetestet und gemessen, und durchaus viele hielten im Test nicht den geforderten Min.Wert von 1kg oder je nachdem etwas mehr.


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Ich selbst habe mir im Januar die WFT XK-Bone Bolo zugelegt.
Eine neue Rute aus dem XK-Bone Programm.
Auf 6 Meter hat sie ein Gewicht von 350 Gramm und ist im Stande sehr entspannt auch größere Barben zu landen. (5-20g Wurfgewicht).
lt. Hersteller soll sie es ohne Probleme auch Aale, Zander und Karpfen gehandelt bekommen.
Bzgl. Barben kann ich die Erfahrung bestätigen, und Sie macht jetzt nicht den Eindruck vor einem Wasserschwein einzuknicken. 

Preislich liegt sie bei 50-65 Euro im absoluten Super-Preissegment.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Hast Du diese ^ Rute (netto ohne Gedöns+Verpackung) mal selber nachgewogen?


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast Du diese ^ Rute (netto ohne Gedöns+Verpackung) mal selber nachgewogen?



Vom Gewicht der reinen Rute her?
Nicht direkt, aber mehr als 400 Gramm sind es in der hand liegend auf keinen Fall. 350 Gramm dürfte passen. Könnte ich aber sonst heut noch mal zuhause machen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Mach mal! Ich schaue auch mal meine Oldies und gesteckten durch für ein paar Vergleichswerte (spätestens bis Wochenende), weil der Gewichtsfaktor schon bedeutsam ist, und damit so gerne geschwindelt wird. Auch 5m+kräftig, was Andal oben ansprach. 
Habe schon viele fernbestellte Ruten mit locker mal 50% Übergewicht zurückgeschickt, weil dabei mehr eben nicht mehr ist.


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mach mal! Ich schaue auch mal meine Oldies und gesteckten durch für ein paar Vergleichswerte (spätestens bis Wochenende), weil der Gewichtsfaktor schon bedeutsam ist, und damit so gerne geschwindelt wird. Habe schon viele fernbestellte Ruten mit über 50% Übergewicht zurückgeschickt, weil dabei mehr eben nicht mehr ist.



Alles klar. #6
Wobei ich die Rute nicht "fernbestellt" habe, sondern direkt im Laden in Braunschweig in der Hand liegen hatte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Hatteste aber Digi-Waage und Digi-Schieblehre und Zollstock mit? 
Die Verkaufsleute gucken schon manchmal sehr pikiert, wenn man damit aufrockt und nachmisst :m :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe mir im Januar die WFT XK-Bone Bolo zugelegt.
> Eine neue Rute aus dem XK-Bone Programm.
> Auf 6 Meter hat sie ein Gewicht von 350 Gramm und ist im Stande sehr entspannt auch größere Barben zu landen. (5-20g Wurfgewicht).
> lt. Hersteller soll sie es ohne Probleme auch Aale, Zander und Karpfen gehandelt bekommen.
> ...



Interessant, da ich auch mit der Anschaffung einer solchen Rute spiele. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hatteste aber Waage und Zollstock und Schieblehre mit?
> Die Verkaufsleute gucken schon manchmal sehr pikiert, wenn man damit aufrockt und nachmisst :m :q



Nachgemesen habe ich tatsächlich. Mit Zollstock. 
Zwar etwas Ungenauigkeit drin, ist ja nur ein 2 Meter Teil und verschieber um ein ein paar CM mag es da geben.
Der Verkäufer ist nichts anderes gewohnt von mir.
Habe mal mit einer 9 Meter Stellfischrute seinen halben Betrieb lahm gelegt. :q
wiegen tu ich sie mal.



> Interessant, da ich auch mit der Anschaffung einer solchen Rute spiele. Danke für den Tipp!



Immer gerne. Vorher aber selbst einmal in die Hand nehmen.
Askari hat die Rute jetzt auch im Programm.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast Du diese ^ Rute (netto ohne Gedöns+Verpackung) mal selber nachgewogen?


Genau darum geht es mir auch.
Wenn man so ne Rute ständig in der Hand hat merkt man auch nur 50g recht schnell.
Kenn ich vom Fliegenfischen her.
Und da ich Probleme mit den Gelenken hab ist mir das Gewicht auch Wichtig.

Hab sie grad reduziert auf Askari Gesehen,Danke.

Danke für die tollen Tips bis jetzt. 
Wenn ich Zeit hab schau ich mal zu zwei Händlern die bisl was dahaben müssten.

So eine Rute will ich vorher auch wenigstens mal in der Hand gehalten haben.
Bestenfalls mit Rolle.




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es mir auch.
> Wenn man so ne Rute ständig in der Hand hat merkt man auch nur 50g recht schnell.
> Kenn ich vom Fliegenfischen her.
> Und da ich Probleme mit den Gelenken hab ist mir das Gewicht auch Wichtig.
> ...



Das sie reduziert bei Askari ist, ist mir nicht mal aufgefallen.
Vermutlich hätte ich dann sogar nochmal Geld gespart.
Was solls. #c

Gut, wenn man es mit den Gelenken hat, ist das schon sehr wichtig mit dem Gewicht der Rute - ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Wenn ich meine Elektrowaage mal wieder in den Gang bekomme, wuchte ich das Angelgerät mal drauf. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Leech schrieb:


> Immer gerne. Vorher aber selbst einmal in die Hand nehmen.
> Askari hat die Rute jetzt auch im Programm.



Hatte ich gleich gegoogelt. Schmale 50€ sind ein fairer Preis und ein guter Einstieg für mich. Gerade am kleinen Fluss, aber auch der Elbe möchte ich keine zu leichte Gerte in den Händen haben. Der kleine Fluss kann mit sehr großen Brassen aufwarten, Elbe muss ich wohl nicht weiter ausführen.

Danke nochmals!


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hatte ich gleich gegoogelt. Schmale 50€ sind ein fairer Preis und ein guter Einstieg für mich. Gerade am kleinen Fluss, aber auch der Elbe möchte ich keine zu leichte Gerte in den Händen haben. Der kleine Fluss kann mit sehr großen Brassen aufwarten, Elbe muss ich wohl nicht weiter ausführen.
> 
> Danke nochmals!



:m
Ich warte dann mal auf Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Wie versprochen. Nachgewogen.
Das Gewicht beträgt 370 Gramm.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Dann schaut euch bei Askari mal die Kogha Hurrican Bolo an.
Wiegt bei 6 m länge nur 290 g. Für 44,99 Euro.
Leider ist das Wurfgewicht nicht aufgeführt. Reine Stipprute.

#h


----------



## rippi (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Werde mir jetzt auch eine Bolo-Rute holen, reicht zum Anfang eine günstige von Browning aus, um zu testen, ob ich daran Muße finde, oder ist in diesen Sektor Browning eher abzulehnen, weil mir sämtliche Wesenszüge des Bolognieren abhanden kommen würden?


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Na gut,
 wenn hier alle eine haben oder sich eine kaufen wollen,
 dann hole ich mir auch eine für diese Saison |gr:


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Dann schaut euch bei Askari mal die Kogha Hurrican Bolo an.
> Wiegt bei 6 m länge nur 290 g. Für 44,99 Euro.
> Leider ist das Wurfgewicht nicht aufgeführt. Reine Stipprute.
> 
> #h



Der Threadersteller wollte eine Rute, die auch einen Karpfen stemmen kann. Ich kenne die Hurrican Bolo, da ich regelmäßig bei Askari vorbei komme und auch einfach mal so Ruten in die Hand nehme. Hatte mich nicht überzeugt, um ehrlich zu sein.



> Werde mir jetzt auch eine Bolo-Rute holen, reicht zum Anfang eine  günstige von Browning aus, um zu testen, ob ich daran Muße finde, oder  ist in diesen Sektor Browning eher abzulehnen, weil mir sämtliche  Wesenszüge des Bolognieren abhanden kommen würden?



Bevor ich mir eine eigene Bolo zugelegt hatte, hatte ich mir bei einem Bekannten eine DAM Backbone Bolo Rute geliehen.
Die sind zwar aus Kohlefaser, aber deutlich kloppiger als sonstige Modelle, bei 6 Metern so gute 550 Gramm - aber sie kosten dafür auch nur um die 15-25 Euro.



> Na gut,
> wenn hier alle eine haben oder sich eine kaufen wollen,
> dann hole ich mir auch eine für diese Saison |gr:




:g


----------



## ulli1958m (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Leech schrieb:


> bei 6 Metern so gute 550 Gramm -
> 
> 
> :g


550 Gramm....puh...da baumeln spätestens nach einer Stunde die Arme im Untergrund 

6m ....550gr = Stellfischrute

Zur Info wie schwer meine Bolos sind:
(Bin aber kein Boloprofi)

6m = 250gr
7m = 303gr
8m = ich meine 430gr (wenn ich da über eine, zwei Stunden mit angel bin ich platt 

Vielleicht kannst du etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen
Schau dir mal den Test u.a. von der Shimano Exage (7m) auf Champions-Team an. 

#h


----------



## Leech (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> 550 Gramm....puh...da baumeln spätestens nach einer Stunde die Arme im Untergrung
> 
> 6m ....550gr = Stellfischrute
> 
> ...



Meine Bolo-Rute wiegt bei 6 Metern 350 Gramm.
Und die oben angegebene Rute hatte ich nur für  jemanden angegeben, der alternativ grade erst ins Bolo-Angeln reinkommt und es sich mal angucken wollte.
Rute leihen ist da allerdings immernoch die beste Variante.


----------



## ulli1958m (14. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Leech schrieb:


> Meine Bolo-Rute wiegt bei 6 Metern 350 Gramm.
> Und die oben angegebene Rute hatte ich nur für  jemanden angegeben, der alternativ grade erst ins Bolo-Angeln reinkommt und es sich mal angucken wollte.
> Rute _*leihen*_ ist da allerdings immernoch die beste Variante.


_*Seh ich auch so...*_#6

Wenn ein Anfänger sich zum Einstieg eine "schwere" Bolo kauft, wird er den Spass am Boloangeln schnell verlieren bzw. sich nicht dafür begeistern können....

#h


----------



## Case (15. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Seh ich auch so...*_#6
> 
> Wenn ein Anfänger sich zum Einstieg eine "schwere" Bolo kauft, wird er den Spass am Boloangeln schnell verlieren bzw. sich nicht dafür begeistern können....
> 
> #h



Genau so ist das.

Case


----------



## Forelle74 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Das mit dem "Anfassen" eine Bolo-Rute gestaltet sich  hier bei uns etwas schwierig.
Ich war am Freitag in einem großen Angelgeschäft .
Der Verkäufer meinte "Ist zu speziell, hamma ned .

Ich lieg nur mommmentan mit Grippe flach.

Werde aber weiter übers Projekt "Bolo-Combi berichten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Anfassen" eine Bolo-Rute gestaltet sich  hier bei uns etwas schwierig.
> Ich war am Freitag in einem großen Angelgeschäft .
> Der Verkäufer meinte "Ist zu speziell, hamma ned .
> 
> ...



Du auch mit Grippe? Mich hats auch erwischt.......

Anhang: Die von Leech vorgeschlagene Bolo werde ich mir auch zulegen. Bei einem Gewicht von 350g auf 600cm auf ganzer Linie mit der modernen Angelei. Nicht zu schwer, sieht gut aus. Nur das weiße Blank wird bei mir nach einiger Zeit dann ins dezente Besch übergehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Leech schrieb:


> Wie versprochen. Nachgewogen.
> Das Gewicht beträgt 370 Gramm.


Hat er noch mit Realwert präzisiert! #6

ich suche gerade meine Datei vom WE


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

So, hatte nun mal ein paar Ruten abgeschrieben und ausgemessen :m

1. DAM Tele Astral G 2703_489 4,8m 5-25g ~500cm 315g , Griff 2,76cm-Wickelkork ++ kräftig

^ Diese erste ist recht kräftig, brachte mich Andals Frage drauf, lange Rute ~5m bis 40g.
Könnte jedenfalls schon dafür durchgehen, war viele Jahre meine starke Ergänzung zu der zweiten. 315g incl. Zusatzauftrag Griff + Griffgefühl sind gar nicht so schlecht auch heute.

2. DAM Tele Ultraleicht 2433_581 5,8m 5-25g ~600cm 480g , Griff 3,18cm-Wickelkork ++ Solitip

^ Superteil, für heute aber recht schwer, dafür Karpfentauglich und auch Hechte mit gestippt. Die beiden Angaben 5-25g haben nicht viel gemeinsam.

3. Mitchell techna 700	6,9m 320g , Griff 2,59cm ++	techna class 700 6,90m 7sections blank weight 245g

^ die habe ich erst seit letztem Jahr und wir kennen uns noch nicht richtig! 
Da stehen 245g drauf, sind aber 320g drin, man beachte die geschickte Formulierung.


----------



## Case (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 3. Mitchell techna 700	6,9m 320g , Griff 2,59cm ++	techna class 700 6,90m 7sections blank weight 245g
> 
> ^ die habe ich erst seit letztem Jahr und wir kennen uns noch nicht richtig!
> Da stehen 245g drauf, sind aber 320g drin, man beachte die geschickte Formulierung.



Das sind akzeptable Gewichte. Wenn die 245Gramm korrekt wären. 

Bei meiner Mitchell 6,00 sind 180 Gramm angegeben. Ich glaub das einfach mal. Mit einer 2500er Rolle ist die doch sehr geeignet zum längeren Halten.

Meine Sensas ist bei 6,80 mit 290 Gramm auch nicht gerade ein Schwergewicht. Aber nach spätestens 2 Stunden hab ich da genug. Das geht, auch bedingt durch den längeren Hebel, auf die Gelenke. 

Bei der Fischerei bist um jedes Gramm weniger froh. 

Meine Bolos sind für das Angeln auf Forellen, Schleien, oder sonst halt Fische bis 3kg geeignet.

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Vollkommen uneindeutig sind die Angaben über die machbaren Köder+Wurfgewichtsklassen oder noch mehr die Belastbarkeit über Schnurzug. 
Wirklich ausprobieren mit Referenzprüfstand ist bei den langen Stangen noch viel schwerer als bei den Spinruten, und selbst mit denen ist es nicht einfach brauchbare Daten zu bekommen. 
Also ein ziemlicher Blindflug, wenn man nur Herstellerangaben liest.

Deswegen sage ich, man weiß eigentlich kaum, ob ein höheres Gewicht der durchgängig stärkeren Rute geschuldet ist oder nur der Billig-Bauweise, oder eine noch ganz andere Materialverteilung gegeben ist..
Erst nach längerer Angelerfahrung mit guten Fischen kann man eine solche Rute einigermaßen einschätzen, und das ist eine wirklich blöde Perspektive bei der Kaufauswahl.

Sowas wie die Vorgabe auf Fische bis 3kg ist schon mal eine gute Einschränkung, sowas wie gewünschte Karpfentauglichkeit und vlt. auch noch der Wunsch größere davon auch zu landen, macht gleich alles schwerer und die Bolo eben auch.


----------



## rippi (21. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Würde gerne in einen kleinen Industriekanal mit der Bolo fischen, wo nur eine Seite begehbar ist und die andere Seite eine zerfallenen Fabrik, die richtige Industrieromantik verspricht. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Forelle74 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du auch mit Grippe? Mich hats auch erwischt.......
> 
> Anhang: Die von Leech vorgeschlagene Bolo werde ich mir auch zulegen. Bei einem Gewicht von 350g auf 600cm auf ganzer Linie mit der modernen Angelei. Nicht zu schwer, sieht gut aus. Nur das weiße Blank wird bei mir nach einiger Zeit dann ins dezente Besch übergehen.



Hoffentlich gehts dir schon wieder besser.#6




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vollkommen uneindeutig sind die Angaben über die machbaren Köder+Wurfgewichtsklassen oder noch mehr die Belastbarkeit über Schnurzug.
> Wirklich ausprobieren mit Referenzprüfstand ist bei den langen Stangen noch viel schwerer als bei den Spinruten, und selbst mit denen ist es nicht einfach brauchbare Daten zu bekommen.
> Also ein ziemlicher Blindflug, wenn man nur Herstellerangaben liest.
> 
> ...



Genau darum gehts mir auch.
Bei anderen Ruten such ich bisl rum, kann sie auch mal anfassen oder bei jemanden ausprobieren.
Generell will ich sie mal angefasst haben bevor ich was kaufe.
Das macht es mir bei einer Bolo-Rute umso schwerer weil hier kaum jemand damit fischt.

Ich konnte am Wochenende immerhin mal eine Shimano Exage und eine Shimano Venegeance angrabbeln.

Die Exage fand ich nen ticken leichter.
Aber gut angefasst ham sich beide.
Länge beider Ruten 6m
Preißlich liegen beide etwas über meinem angedachten Buged.

Im Zweiten Laden hab ich den netten Besitzer nach Bolo-Ruten gefragt.

Der Hatte ne kleine 3 und 4m lange Lineaffe da.

Er sagte gleich , das die ned so besonders sind und er die mal für die Messe da hatte.
Er nimmt die nicht wieder ins Programm.

Er sagte mir das er im Jahr ungefähr 4-5 Bolo-Ruten verkauft.
Ist für verhältnise hier bei uns wohl recht viel|supergri

Und im Aprill kommt eine neue Lieferung von erstklassigen Bollo Ruten.

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Ich werde mir die auf jedenfall anschauen und evtl. eine kaufen :k.

Und hier Berichte ich weiter#h


----------



## ulli1958m (26. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Habe diese Seite gerade entdeckt....vielleicht hilft sie Dir bei deiner Entscheidung
Bolo`s von 73,90 Euro bis 2.619,- Euro 

#h

Ps: Eine 6m Bolo würde ich nicht über ein Gesamtgewicht von weit über 300gr kaufen #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gehts dir schon wieder besser.#6



Top erholt, fast wie neu. Dem Knoblauch sei dank. Es kann endlich wieder losgehen mit dem Fische "ärgern". Das Wetter kommt ja auch so langsam aus dem Pott.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Top erholt, fast wie neu.


Schlappes Immunsystem wie :m
Mir konnte weder die Seuche meiner Tochter und auch nicht die meiner Freundin etwas anhaben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schlappes Immunsystem wie :m
> Mir konnte weder die Seuche meiner Tochter und auch nicht die meiner Freundin etwas anhaben



Ich musste mich vom Fangen der vielen Fische erholen, da macht auch der Körper mal schlapp. Das Kennst du ja nicht, aber "Nichts Fangen" ist Heilbar. :m:q


----------



## Leech (27. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ps: Eine 6m Bolo würde ich nicht über ein Gesamtgewicht von weit über 300gr kaufen #d



350 Gramm sind zum Glück nicht zu weit über 300 Gramm hinweg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Vor allem hängt das gefühlte Gewicht von der Gewichtsverteilung ab, aber die kennt i.d.R. keiner. :g

Zerlegen, alle Teile + Ringe einzeln wiegen, ein Massenprofil und eine Gewichtsverteilung - ja man hätte durchaus Anforderungen! :m

Starke Handteile, bessere Griffaufbauten, straffe Teile bis zur Mitte, alles das bringt Gewicht auf die Waage, macht eine Rute aber meist besser oder überhaupt erst brauchbar. Nervig sind Gewichte vorne, bei schweren Spitzenteilen, die über den langen Hebel Kopflast bringen sowie ein Zittern,  Schwabbeln u. Nachschwingen bei jeder Bewegung.

Ich finde Schwabbeln viel schlimmer als das reine Gewicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich finde Schwabbeln viel schlimmer als das reine Gewicht.




Ich auch und das nicht nur bei Angelruten !!!|jump:


----------



## Forelle74 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Habe diese Seite gerade entdeckt....vielleicht hilft sie Dir bei deiner Entscheidung
> Bolo`s von 73,90 Euro bis 2.619,- Euro
> 
> #h
> ...


Danke Ulli.
Schöne Seite.
Da kann man ja ein Vermögen Lassen an einer Bolo-Rute. [emoji16]

Was habt ihr eigentlich so an Rollen drauf?
Bei so dünnen Schnüren gehts mir mehr drum dass die auf keinen Fall ruckenln oder Haken.
Hab deswegen schon einige aussortiert.
Leicht sollten die wohl auch sein.


Hab auch schon gelesen das ihr eher
2000er oder gröber fischt. 

Hab ne Daiwa Laguna die eigentlich ganz ok ist.
Ne Legalis die besser läuft und leichter ist.
Will mir aber ne neue kaufen.
Wie sind die Shimano's in der 50€ Klasse eurer Meinung nach geeignet für die Bolo.
Eher Aluspule oder Kunststoff/Carbon.?








Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so an Rollen drauf?
> Bei so dünnen Schnüren gehts mir mehr drum dass die auf keinen Fall ruckenln oder Haken.
> Hab deswegen schon einige aussortiert.
> Leicht sollten die wohl auch sein.


Geht mir primär immer um die Auslastbarkeit der Schnur, deswegen ist Bremse schon sehr wichtig, je dünner der Faden, je bedeutsamer.
Legalis/Exceler HA 3000 sind günstig und gut brauchbar, haben rund 300g was mir zumindest gut passt, großer Spulendurchmesser (gefüllt) macht großen Drehhebel und damit saubere Kraftwirkung.  Die Größe 2500 geht auch noch, etwa 35g weniger.

Außerdem verändert sich bei dünner Schnur auf  großer Spule wenig am Durchmesser beim Ablauf von etwa 50m, die Bremseinstellung bleibt ggü. einer (kleinen) Spule mit kleinem Durchmesser nahezu konstant.

Nochmal eine Stufe besser kommt man mit Zauber, RedArc (gleichfalls um 300g) und Konsorten mit der Matchspule, gab lange eine 4000M, die ist extra schwächer in der Bremswirkung und läuft sehr sanft gleichmäßig ab, auch Shallow-Spule natürlich, wo nicht soviel drunter muss.

Alle mit Metallbody und Lagerung in Metall, deutlich zu merken ist das Fehlen von jeden Wackeln, Verwindungen und Verwerfungen, was man (ich jedenfalls) bei dünnen u. schwachen Schnüren überhaupt nicht haben mag.
Eine Bolo-Ruten-Rolle im feinsten Tragkraftbereich muss laufen wie die beste Drehmaschine! :m


----------



## ulli1958m (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so an Rollen drauf?
> Bei so dünnen Schnüren gehts mir mehr drum dass die auf keinen Fall ruckenln oder Haken.
> Hab deswegen schon einige aussortiert.
> Leicht sollten die wohl auch sein.


Heute: Daiwa Ninja 2500 & Sro RedArc 10300

Früher: Shimano exage 1000 ....war mir aber zu klein

Schnur: Tubertini Gorilla UC-4 Black in 0,18

Suche aber noch eine farbige Schnur, weil man die besser sehen kann....aber welche....noch keine Ahnung |kopfkrat

Wichtig bei einer Bolo-Schnur: Sie sollte* nicht* sinkend sein


#h


----------



## rhinefisher (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Moin!
Wenn es was Gutes sein soll: Shimano Speed Master TE7.
Die hat gut 7m und wiegt 350gr.Lässt sich sehr gut fischen und hält auch große Karpfen ganz locker aus, obwohl man auch recht dünne Vorfächer gut fischen kann.

Leider ist 7m einfach zu lang für mich.
Falls jemand die 6m Version besitzt und gerne tauschen würde....:vik::vik:

Ach.... falls jemand noch ne TE9 abzugeben hätte.. .


----------



## Case (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so an Rollen drauf?
> Bei so dünnen Schnüren gehts mir mehr drum dass die auf keinen Fall ruckenln oder Haken.
> Hab deswegen schon einige aussortiert.
> Leicht sollten die wohl auch sein.



Ich hab zwei Shimano Twin Powers 2500 XT-RA drauf.
Sind noch Relikte aus DM-Zeiten. :q

Als Schnur nimm ich eine 0,18 Stroft. Macht kaum Probleme.
Irgendwas besser sichtbares wäre aber wirlich nicht schlecht.|kopfkrat

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

zu ulli1958m + Case
hellblaue bis tannengrüne/blaugrüne Schnüre (DAM Steelpower,Zebco Topic) funktionieren als guter Kompromiss, was Sichtbarkeit für den Angler und Unauffälligkeit ggü. Fisch betrifft, gerade oben liegend. 
Klar und hellgrau sollen eben wirklich unsichtbar sein, das tun sie oft auch.
Grün ist oft sehr schlecht bis gar nicht zu sehen, man hat eben viele grüne Reflektion auf dem Wasser.

Ich habe auch schon die sehr gut sichtbare DAM Sumo Feeder fluogelb :g probiert , aber da gibt es definitiv weniger Fischinteresse in der oberen Wasserschicht.


----------



## Leech (3. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so an Rollen drauf?
> Bei so dünnen Schnüren gehts mir mehr drum dass die auf keinen Fall ruckenln oder Haken.
> Hab deswegen schon einige aussortiert.
> Leicht sollten die wohl auch sein.



Ich habe für unseren ruhigen, sehr flachen Kanal eine Abu Garcia Cardinal SX10 und für den See und leichte Fließgewässer eine Shimano Catana 2500. 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in der letzten Zeit als Schnur die Weißfischschnur von Perca (Askari) mit 0,20 dran habe.
Aber die macht ihren Dienst auch absolut. Insofern....|kopfkrat
Und sie ist goldgelb. Sehen kann man sie also auch.
Probleme hatte ich bis dato keine.


----------



## Case (3. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Hier gibts ja tatsächlich eine kleine " Bolo-Szene ". 

Was sind denn Eure Zielfische ? 

Auf der Alb sind Weißfische eher dünn gesäht. Daher bei mir eher Forellen, Schleien, Döbel Karpfen und Barsch. Manchmal ne Äsche.

Case


----------



## FRNHENN (3. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Hallo,

400 Gramm ist schon fast zu schwer in 7 m Länge.
Eine TE5 von Shimano ist schon recht kräftig und eine TE7 (ca. 50 Gr. WG) kann man schon als Stellfischrute missbrauchen... mache ich manchmal mit meiner Beastmaster TE7 Monster.... Aber in 6 m noch leicht genug, um sie ständig zu halten.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Leech (3. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Case schrieb:


> Hier gibts ja tatsächlich eine kleine " Bolo-Szene ".
> 
> Was sind denn Eure Zielfische ?
> 
> ...



Döbel fällt bei mir schon unter Weißfisch. Und ich freu mich auch immer welche zu haken. Kann man super Fischfrikadellen mit toller Gewürzmischung von machen 

In unseren Gefilden kann man nicht so wählerisch sein.
Karpfen versuche ich zum umgehen, ein kleinerer hat sich doch einmal in den kleinen Kanal verirrt.
Ansonsten hake ich hier alles auf, was dran geht, größtenteils Rotaugen und Brassen. Ich hatte aber auch mal nen kleinen Aal und eine untermaßige Barbe am Vorfach baumeln.
Rein theoretisch könnte die Rute wohl auch Zander und Barsch stemmen, aber angetestet habe ich das aktiv noch nicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Leech schrieb:


> Döbel fällt bei mir schon unter Weißfisch. Und ich freu mich auch immer welche zu haken. Kann man super Fischfrikadellen mit toller Gewürzmischung von machen
> 
> In unseren Gefilden kann man nicht so wählerisch sein.
> Karpfen versuche ich zum umgehen, ein kleinerer hat sich doch einmal in den kleinen Kanal verirrt.
> ...


Döbel lecker[emoji4]
Die haben wir früher als Steckerlfisch gegrillt.
Da gabs die bei uns in Massen.

Noch hab ich keine Bolo[emoji6]

Aber die Erfahrung mit Match und Float Rute hat gezeigt das man immer mit nem Karpfen konfrontiert werden kann.

Selbst mit einer Made und Rotaugenmontage kannste die Viecher nicht umgehen.

5 Rotaugen dann ein Satzer.
Manchmal 5 hintereinander. 

Meist mit bisl Abstand. 
Aber die sind fast überall.

Hin und wieder mal ein größerer. 
Die erkennt man Ufarnah aber meist vorher und man kann die Montage wegziehen.

Wenn man sich nen Platz anfüttert,
zieht man sich Automatisch auch Karpfen ran.

Zumindest in den Stillgewässern in denen ich auf Weissfisch und Schleie gehen möchte.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



FRNHENN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 400 Gramm ist schon fast zu schwer in 7 m Länge.
> Eine TE5 von Shimano ist schon recht kräftig und eine TE7 (ca. 50 Gr. WG) kann man schon als Stellfischrute missbrauchen... mache ich manchmal mit meiner Beastmaster TE7 Monster.... Aber in 6 m noch leicht genug, um sie ständig zu halten.
> ...


Wiegt aber lt. Arschkari in 6m 382 gr  überlege nämlich angeregt durch diesen Thread Bolomäßig aufzurüsten. Meine Cormoran Tanaro hat so ein bisschen was von einem Sack Steinen (die 7m Version wiegt fast 500gr, meine 6m wiegt dann wohl mit Sicherheit 400gr) und wirkt grundsätzlich etwas... schäbbig


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wiegt aber lt. Arschkari in 6m 382 gr  überlege nämlich angeregt durch diesen Thread Bolomäßig aufzurüsten. Meine Cormoran Tanaro hat so ein bisschen was von einem Sack Steinen (die 7m Version wiegt fast 500gr, meine 6m wiegt dann wohl mit Sicherheit 400gr) und wirkt grundsätzlich etwas... schäbbig


Wenn die Rute die ich bekomme so um die 300g wiegt sinds mit Rolle ca.500g.
Müsste passen,oder?

Habs nämlich auf die LT Modelle von Daiwa abgesehen. 
Da wiegt ne 2000er ca. 180/190g.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Denke dass das stimmig ist. An meine nächste Bolo kommt ne Centrepin oder eine Statio aus dem UL Bereich (Plastikbomber  ), ersteres weil eine der schönsten Arten zu Angeln überhaupt, letztere aus praktischen Erwägungen


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



> Wenn die Rute die ich bekomme so um die 300g wiegt sinds mit Rolle ca.500g.
> Müsste passen,oder?
> 
> Habs nämlich auf die LT Modelle von Daiwa abgesehen.
> Da wiegt ne 2000er ca. 180/190g.



Damit segelst du locker sicher.
Meine Abu-Rolle wiegt auch so um die 190 Gramm.
Passt schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Habs nämlich auf die LT Modelle von Daiwa abgesehen.
> Da wiegt ne 2000er ca. 180/190g.


Mach_ mal! #6
Welche Schnurstärke/Vorfach soll denn eingesetzt werden?

Wenn dir die Karpfen die Schnur öfter durchfetzen sollten, dann ist das erstens sehr interessant und zweitens weiß ich weiter! :m


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mach_ mal! #6
> 
> Welche Schnurstärke/Vorfach soll denn eingesetzt werden?
> 
> ...





Dachte an 20ger Hauptschnur und 18er Vorfach.
Damit hab ich an der Match bis jetzt jeden „Satzi “ rausbekommen.

Spezielle Haken find ich wichtig.
Groß genug für Karpfen,und passend für Weißfisch.
Nicht zu dünndrahtig.





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Na dann, kommt man ja bis in den 3kg Bereich mit, das können schon kräftige Anforderungen bei kräftigen Fischen werden! #6


----------



## Forelle74 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na dann, kommt man ja bis in den 3kg Bereich mit, das können schon kräftige Anforderungen bei kräftigen Fischen werden! #6


Genau so in etwa.

Im Kanal/ kanalisiertem Flüsslein würde ich dann auf 0,14 fluo runtergehen.(Vorfach ).

Hab da noch nie gefischt. 
Laut Beobachtung und Fangmeldungen werde ich es da mit mittleren bis großen Weißfischen evtl. Mal mit Forellen zu tun bekommen.
Aitel,bis ca.50 cm, Aland,Nasen , Brachsen.
Vielleicht noch Barsche. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Was würde ich dafür geben, mal eine Nase zu haken. :k


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Hallo allerseits.
Ich wollte mich nochmal für eure Tips bedanken und euch über meinen Kauf informieren. 
Hat ja lange genug gedauert[emoji6]

Ich hab mich jetzt für eine 6m Bolo Rute von Lineaffe entschieden. 
Die Rute liegt gut in der Hand und ist gewichtsmäßig auch für längere Sessions gut erträglich. 

Ganz Stolz bin ich auf mein Rollenschnäpchen.
Ich konnte eine Van der Eynden Matchrolle für 20€ in der Bucht erwischen. 

Ne 0,18 er Colmic drauf, perfekt [emoji106]

Schnur,Rolle, und Rute arbeiteten bis jetzt Einwandfrei.
Wie erwartet liesen sich gleich beim ersten Einsatz drei kleine Schuppenkarpfen (ca.30cm) nicht lange bitten.
Es folgten einige Rotfedern und ein Barsch.

Jetzt kamen kleine sehr auffälige Bläschen immer näher an meine Pose ran.
Ich hatte zuvor etwas Lockfutter an die Angelstelle gegeben.
Die Pose zuckte nur Kurz, ich setzte den Anhieb.
Und Hänger?
Es hing was dran, bewegte sich aber nix.
Ich zog vorsichtig aber bestimmt die Rute nach rechts um den vermeindlichen Hänger zu lösen.
Plötzlich pfiff die Rolle ab, unglaublich.
Nach ein paar Metern stellte ich etwas fester und zog den Fisch energisch etwas in die freie Richtung.
Nach einem kurzen aber schon gefühlt heftigen Drill konnte ich den Fisch ins Netz dirigieren.
Jetzt lag ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen im Kescher.

Die Rute steckte diesen nicht riesigen aber mit 60cm doch ordentlichen Karpfen locker weg.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl.
Macht echt Spass mit der Bolo zu fischen.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. 











Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bolo Combi Tips.*

Petri Heil!
Boloangeln macht Spaß und ist erfolgreich.#h



Bei ebay kann man schonmal ein Schnäppchen machen. Auch richtig gute Bolos gehen da manchmal in Auktionen weg.#6


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo ich hab mir jetzt noch eine Bolognese Rute gekauft. 
Die Daiwa Ninja in 4,00m.
Gefällt mir echt gut  .
Man spürt sogar die kleinen Fischleins ordentlich im Blank.
Ich hab sie kurz mal bei uns getestet. 
Hatte nur Nymphen als Köder.
Aber immerhin gabs nen Barsch, und zwei feisten Rotaugen.
Bolo-Fischen gefällt mir wirklich gut.
Am Wochenende geht's wieder los.
Vielleicht kann ich ja von nem ordentlichen Fisch berichten. 
Grüße Michi


----------

